# quoting the same person



## natasha2000

How do you do this?

When I quote someone, but have to answer to each parragraph of his post, I simply leave the first paragraph in quotes where the name of this person is, and the rest I take out and then go on quoting using the quoting button, but the name of a quoted person appears only in the first quotation.

How do I achieve to quote the same post, but separating it to different paragraphs and to have a name of the quoted person in each and every one of them?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I usually do the same as you, but if you want to have the person's name (and post) appear in the quote, then do this:

- Do the same thing you said you do
- For the things only quoted with the quote button, copy and paste the line from the original quote code (badly explained, but see below):

Your post, for instance, gives this code:

[quote="natasha2000, post: 1958954"]Quote goes here[/quote]

Press the quote button, and you get the [QUOTE][/QUOTE] tags. Copy&paste the code from the "original" quote into the first code:
[quote="natasha2000, post: 1958954"][/QUOTE]

Voilá


----------



## Jana337

natasha2000 said:


> How do you do this?
> 
> When I quote someone, but have to answer to each parragraph of his post, I simply leave the first paragraph in quotes where the name of this person is, and the rest I take out and then go on quoting using the quoting button, but the name of a quoted person appears only in the first quotation.
> 
> How do I achieve to quote the same post, but separating it to different paragraphs and to have a name of the quoted person in each and every one of them?


Please click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in Gaer's post: You'll see they aren't the same posts. So he used the multiquote feature.

If you want to quote the same post, break it in several parts, and still have the name in each, you have to manually add either =nick or =nick;number_of_the_post_quoted into the quote tag.
[quote=natasha2000]
[quote=natasha2000;1958954]

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Another easy thing to do is to select the part you want to quote and then click the second button from the right in the lower row (just to the left of the ABC button.


----------



## maxiogee

I usually only do that when I'm quoting different posts within the one message.

I usually do a quote and then 'copy & paste' within that, having broken the quote into bite-sized pieces.


----------



## natasha2000

Thank you all for your answers. I didn't realize there were two different posts. So, I guess if I want to have it like this, I'll have to do some copying&pasting.
Thanks, again.


----------



## cherine

No Natasha, when you need to quote two, or more, different posts you just click on the multiple quote icon, the icon right to the "quote" button. Then, when you click on "post reply", you'll have all the posts you wanted to quote ready for you to reply to them


----------



## fenixpollo

natasha2000 said:


> How do you do this?


 I use the copy-and-paste solution suggested above.



> When I quote someone, but have to answer to each parragraph of his post, I simply leave the first paragraph in quotes where the name of this person is, and the rest I take out and then go on quoting using the quoting button, but the name of a quoted person appears only in the first quotation.


However, when I am quoting several passages from the same person, and trying to respond to each one, I will just wrap the quote tags around each section and leave it alone.



> How do I achieve to quote the same post, but separating it to different paragraphs and to have a name of the quoted person in each and every one of them?


 I do this because I'm lazy, and because I think that it is apparent that all of these quotes are by the same person (since I haven't indicated that they were from someone else).


----------



## natasha2000

cherine said:


> No Natasha, when you need to quote two, or more, different posts you just click on the multiple quote icon, the icon right to the "quote" button. Then, when you click on "post reply", you'll have all the posts you wanted to quote ready for you to reply to them


Cherin, I KNOW that. This was not my question. I asked how I can break the one person's post I quote into verious quotes ans that each part bears the same name.

Fenix, I think that we do pretty much the same thing. I also quote each parragraph using a quote button, but then there is no name of whom I quote. I saw this in some posts and thought there is some quicker way to do it. But now I see there isn't and the only way to do it (without a person's name) is the way I am doing it.


----------



## cherine

natasha2000 said:


> Cherin, I KNOW that. This was not my question. I asked how I can break the one person's post I quote into verious quotes ans that each part bears the same name.


Sorry for my silliness  
May I add something that I hope, this time, you don't know? 


			
				natasha said:
			
		

> Fenix, I think that we do pretty much the same thing. I also quote each parragraph using a quote button, but then there is no name of whom I quote. I saw this in some posts and thought there is some quicker way to do it. But now I see there isn't and the only way to do it (without a person's name) is the way I am doing it.


To add your name to the second paragraph I quoted from your post, I added 





			
				natasha said:
			
		

> at the begining of the paragraph, and of course, at the end I put [/ quote].
> 
> Is this what you were asking about ?


----------



## natasha2000

cherine said:


> Sorry for my silliness
> May I add something that I hope, this time, you don't know?


 


			
				cherine said:
			
		

> To add your name to the second paragraph I quoted from your post, I added[ quote= natasha ] at the begining of the paragraph, and of course, at the end I put [ / quote ].


 


			
				cherine said:
			
		

> Is this what you were asking about ?


 

Yes, cherine, that's it!
Thanks!


----------



## geve

natasha2000 said:


> Fenix, I think that we do pretty much the same thing. I also quote each parragraph using a quote button, but then there is no name of whom I quote.





natasha2000 said:


> I saw this in some posts and thought there is some quicker way to do it.





natasha2000 said:


> But now I see there isn't and the only way to do it (without a person's name) is the way I am doing it.


Yes there is  (yes, you can follow the blue arrows!) and there is more than one way to achieve this result:
- copy&paste the whole quote in the reply box as many times as you wish, and then edit out the parts you're not responding to (that's what I do)
- add quote marks to another extract, and then add manually the name of poster and the number of post as Jana explained, or copy&paste these informations in the first quote
- or just type in the name of the poster (which means that there will be no blue arrow to take further readers to the original post)

I see the interest of doing this especially in some cultural threads where one can feel the need to adress some points that the same poster made in different posts. Then further readers can easily go check the quote in its context.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Natasha !
I'm glad I could be of help.


----------



## natasha2000

geve said:


> Yes there is  (yes, you can follow the blue arrows!) and there is more than one way to achieve this result:





geve said:


> - copy&paste the whole quote in the reply box as many times as you wish, and then edit out the parts you're not responding to (that's what I do)
> - add quote marks to another extract, and then add manually the name of poster and the number of post as Jana explained, or copy&paste these informations in the first quote





geve said:


> - or just type in the name of the poster (which means that there will be no blue arrow to take further readers to the original post)


 


geve said:


> I see the interest of doing this especially in some cultural threads where one can feel the need to adress some points that the same poster made in different posts. Then further readers can easily go check the quote in its context.


 
Oh, Geve! I am becoming an expert in this!!!! 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## geve

natasha2000 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


You're welcome, but I only compiled what had been said in different posts in this thread.


natasha2000 said:


> Oh, Geve! I am becoming an expert in this!!!!


Have you tried all three ways yet?


----------



## natasha2000

geve said:


> You're welcome, but I only compiled what had been said in different posts in this thread.
> 
> Have you tried all three ways yet?


 
I have chosen the easiest one, at least it is the easiest for me. I do what I always do, but I copy this part from the original quote - geve;1961361, and aI go on adding it right after the word "quote" inside the opening quotation mark.

Hmm.. I guess that this is what Jana was telling me... 

Anyway, thank you all for helping me with this one. 
Now I am going to CD to practice a little bit my newly acquired art...


----------

